# Saint Luis Rey Serie G Rothchilde Cigar Review - One Of My Favorites !!!!!!!!!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my MADDIES,This gar is one that i wait all day to smoke,the flavors are there,draw is fine,( the smoke clears my sinuses,which to me is a go...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey Serie G Rothchilde Cigar Review - One Of My Favorites !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

